# Question about schooling barbs?



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello, I am wondering about Barbs schooling habits. Would you be able to place different types of tiger barbs together, say 2 regular tiger barbs, 2 green tiger barb, and 2 albino tiger barbs, will they school together even though they are not the exact same type/color of barb? 

Similarly can you put 3 Rosy barbs together with 2 Golden barbs (which are similar in size and shape) and will they form a school? Or do you have to have a separate school for each individual color/type of barb? :fish9:


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Good question, give it a shot and see!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

tiger barbs will school together, regardless of variety (by the way, I've never seen a true albino tiger barb, but only ones mistakenly labeled albinos. the way to tell the difference between a falsley labeld albino and a real one is that true albinos have RED pupils, wheras regular fish have black ones; it really is easy to tell the difference once you know)

the other two species may or may not school together,thou i have heard of different species schooling together. DO NOT put anything with long or flowing fins with the tigers (angelfish, longfinned danios, guppies, even long finned tetras!). good luck!!!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Just remember that if you want to keep them with other fish the schooling number of fish should be more than 7.... this make the fish more comfrontable and less likly to fin nip other fish


----------

